# 1DX on preorder



## JEAraman (Jun 10, 2012)

Just curious to see how many here have preordered the 1DX. Many people post that they have. I decided that a poll would give us some numbers.


----------



## Obaidey (Jun 10, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> * I preordered since announcement/preorders were being taken.
> * I preordered after comparing with 5D3.
> * I cancelled after 5D3 announcement.


Interesting poll
Excuse my ignorance, but, if I am not intending to buy 1DX, but still curious to see the poll results, could the results be revealed without actually voting?
If there is no way to do that, I do not want to pollute the survey with an irrelevant datum, just to reveal the results to myself
Perhaps you can add something similar to "None of the above applies to me" or "I am not considering 1DX"


----------



## Zouk (Jun 10, 2012)

Obaidey said:


> JEAraman said:
> 
> 
> > * I preordered since announcement/preorders were being taken.
> ...


----------



## Obaidey (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks Zouk
Being past middle age is hard
Long time ago, I used to be somewhat brighter. Honest


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah.. when I first created the Poll I had it checked that you needed to vote to see the results, but then I realized that some people may have NOT preordered and would like to see the results.. So I changed it.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 10, 2012)

Not enough choices. I preordered and stuck with it, until the delays got to be too long and rumors of a Big Pixel 3D/etc coming out.


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 10, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> Not enough choices. I preordered and stuck with it, until the delays got to be too long and rumors of a Big Pixel 3D/etc coming out.



makes sense..


----------



## Zouk (Jun 10, 2012)

I preordered one, sold off my remaining Nikon gear in anticipation of the switch, and have been in a holding pattern ever since.

I'm now fourth in line with my dealer, but if mid-August rolls around and I still have no 1DX, I'm canceling and getting a Mk. IV. I must have the new body and a 400 by (college) football season.

We'll see if Canon delivers...


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 10, 2012)

Zouk said:


> I preordered one, sold off my remaining Nikon gear in anticipation of the switch, and have been in a holding pattern ever since.
> 
> I'm now fourth in line with my dealer, but if mid-August rolls around and I still have no 1DX, I'm canceling and getting a Mk. IV. I must have the new body and a 400 by (college) football season.
> 
> We'll see if Canon delivers...



so you're not shooting at all till then?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2012)

I've had two "X"'s on order since they were announced in October. Like many people, I was a bit miffed by the fact it wasn't the "big" sensor camera, but figured the refined sensor and buffer speed would make it worth adding a couple to my equipment list. The fact that it seems to be an imaginary camera at this point led me to do something that I really hadn't anticipated, that's buy my first Nikon in 20 years, a D800. I'll use the 800 for architecture and air to air aviation work. Nikon has really done their homework, the D800 is a joy to shoot with and the images must be seen to be believed.

I'll probably still take delivery on an "X", if they ever really release it, but the bloom is off the rose for me, too many delays, to much uncertainty.


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 10, 2012)

Shooter said:


> I've had two "X"'s on order since they were announced in October. Like many people, I was a bit miffed by the fact it wasn't the "big" sensor camera, but figured the refined sensor and buffer speed would make it worth adding a couple to my equipment list. The fact that it seems to be an imaginary camera at this point led me to do something that I really hadn't anticipated, that's buy my first Nikon in 20 years, a D800. I'll use the 800 for architecture and air to air aviation work. Nikon has really done their homework, the D800 is a joy to shoot with and the images must be seen to be believed.
> 
> I'll probably still take delivery on an "X", if they ever really release it, but the bloom is off the rose for me, too many delays, to much uncertainty.



Yeah, what's happening with the 1DX delivery is unbelievable... Sadly, everyone is forced to wait and will eventually get it. I'm just wondering why the early announcement.. it just took away so much of Canon's credebility!


----------



## Zouk (Jun 10, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> so you're not shooting at all till then?



I'm up in the Appalachian mountains doing wildlife research this summer, away from everything I shoot. Most of what I do out there is recorded with a GoPro, for weight's sake. If I need gear otherwise, I grab a D200 for the day out of the gear cabinet.

It's a good time to make the switch.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 12, 2012)

I find it really interesting that discussions are popping up indicating that Canon is rethinking it's stance on "the big sensor" camera, due to the overwhelming interest in Nikon's D800. Am I to understand that Canon didn't realize most pro shooters were expecting the next flagship body to be a 35-40 mp sensor full frame? Am I to understand further that the minds at Canon have been awakened by the fact that their major competitor actually produced a 36.6 mp camera, and even more amazingly, is sending it to retail shelves for people to actually buy? If there's a shred of truth to any of that line of thinking, someone should line Canon upper mgmnt. up and tell them to "seek other opportunities". That doesn't even address the fact that Nikon did this all at a street price of $2995.00. 

As a two decade Canon devotee, with enough invested in bodies and glass to choke a horse, I'm more than a little disillusioned by their current seeming lack of strategy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 12, 2012)

Shooter said:


> I find it really interesting that discussions are popping up indicating that Canon is rethinking it's stance on "the big sensor" camera, due to the overwhelming interest in Nikon's D800. Am I to understand that Canon didn't realize most pro shooters were expecting the next flagship body to be a 35-40 mp sensor full frame? Am I to understand further that the minds at Canon have been awakened by the fact that their major competitor actually produced a 36.6 mp camera, and even more amazingly, is sending it to retail shelves for people to actually buy? If there's a shred of truth to any of that line of thinking, someone should line Canon upper mgmnt. up and tell them to "seek other opportunities". That doesn't even address the fact that Nikon did this all at a street price of $2995.00.
> 
> As a two decade Canon devotee, with enough invested in bodies and glass to choke a horse, I'm more than a little disillusioned by their current seeming lack of strategy.



Ahhh, so your need for high resolution must have driven you to abandon Canon long ago, in favor of medium format? Right?!?

What makes you think Canon lacks strategy? They dominate the dSLR market for a reason. Objective reviewers who have compared the D800 and 5DIII have concluded that the 5DIII is a better all-around camera, although for landscapes the D800 is better. So, it sounds to me like Canon's strategy is right on track - and that strategy is, of course, to make the most profit possible.


----------



## Speed (Jun 12, 2012)

Shooter said:


> Am I to understand that Canon didn't realize most pro shooters were expecting the next flagship body to be a 35-40 mp sensor full frame?



What, I don't know any pro shooters wanting 35-40 mp. I certainly don't, that would be useless to me.


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 13, 2012)

I was kinda expecting more people to vote (at least from what I see in posts, looks like everyone has a 1DX on preorder).


----------



## nikkito (Jun 13, 2012)

still waiting


----------



## Mr Simpleton (Jun 13, 2012)

At least we have a specific date,* june 20:th*!!!!!! 
So put the bubbly wine in the fridge, it's coming ;D

http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/1dx/index.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 13, 2012)

Mr Simpleton said:


> At least we have a specific date,* june 20:th*!!!!!!
> So put the bubbly wine in the fridge, it's coming ;D
> http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/1dx/index.html



SWEET!!! But...Canon has announced and missed specific dates before. I'll believe it when B&H debits my account...


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> SWEET!!! But...Canon has announced and missed specific dates before. I'll believe it when B&H debits my account...



True but not one quite so close from memory. 20 June is only two weeks away. Presuming of course they mean 2012! ;-)


----------



## Speed (Jun 13, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> True but not one quite so close from memory. 20 June is only two weeks away. Presuming of course they mean 2012! ;-)



Better still, it's only 1 week.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 13, 2012)

Speed said:


> Better still, it's only 1 week.



Haha! You are quite right!  I have been making that mistake all day, I even got the wrong month earlier!

How time flies.....


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mr Simpleton said:
> 
> 
> > At least we have a specific date,* june 20:th*!!!!!!
> ...



+1


----------



## hhelmbold (Jun 13, 2012)

I find it interesting that no one cancelled for the 5D MkIII ???


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Jun 13, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Simpleton said:
> ...




Wasn't there an notice that deliveries were delayed until July and preference given to CPS going to the Olympics? Or was that in Canada only?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I find it really interesting that discussions are popping up indicating that Canon is rethinking it's stance on "the big sensor" camera, due to the overwhelming interest in Nikon's D800. Am I to understand that Canon didn't realize most pro shooters were expecting the next flagship body to be a 35-40 mp sensor full frame? Am I to understand further that the minds at Canon have been awakened by the fact that their major competitor actually produced a 36.6 mp camera, and even more amazingly, is sending it to retail shelves for people to actually buy? If there's a shred of truth to any of that line of thinking, someone should line Canon upper mgmnt. up and tell them to "seek other opportunities". That doesn't even address the fact that Nikon did this all at a street price of $2995.00.
> ...


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 13, 2012)

hhelmbold said:


> I find it interesting that no one cancelled for the 5D MkIII ???



Same here, although I recall quite a few people saying they did so!


----------



## stilscream (Jun 13, 2012)

I thought about it, and still thinking about cancelling my pre-order 1dx. After hearing the September rumors and knowing I preordered late March or so...I broke down and ordered a 5d mk iii figuring I would have time to make a decision on FF vs crop.
I am just a hobby nature tog, so $ could be used in wiser places. So, now I guess I get to review 7d vs 1d mk iv vs 5d mk iii vs 1dx.
I'll post on YouTube what I find if anyone cares.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 14, 2012)

I actually cancelled the 1D X preorder in place of a 5D Mark III. For my personal photography, there isn't anything the 1D X is going to be able to do that my 5D Mark III and 1D Mark IV can't do. I'm just not seeing it. Now, there are features of the 1D X that my two cameras don't have, that people DO need. I just don't really need 12 fps in really low light.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 14, 2012)

Most of those who would order a 1D X are pros, and are busy earning a living. I'm retired and can't afford one. Unless there is a specific need for the features, or a person is able to afford it for a hobby, you can do very well with a 5D MK III series.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jun 15, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Most of those who would order a 1D X are pros, and are busy earning a living. I'm retired and can't afford one. Unless there is a specific need for the features, or a person is able to afford it for a hobby, you can do very well with a 5D MK III series.



Yeah I make my living on photography so I'm going to pass on the 5D3 for the 1DX. The 1DX has many advantages over the 5D3 such as weather proofing, durability, two CF card slots (the SD card in my 1D MK IV slows things down for me), the higher speed will be appreciated for sports (I will even use 14 fps for golf and baseball when I want the ball moving in the frame), useable images at ISO 25k, slightly better x-sync speed, and most of all the amazing AF. A friend of mine used a 1DX and said the AF was much better than the 5D3 which is already pretty darn good. 

People keep yapping about how long the camera is taking to come out but you gotta realize that they have lots of new tech in the new body including the change to a carbon fiber shutter which they want to ensure is durable enough for folks like me who shoot thousands of photos in a single weekend. 

I want this camera to be perfect and I don't want to have to send it back in for repair like many have done with their 5D3. Professional quality products take more time to make and quality control is going to be much tighter on a 1DX than a rebel or even the 5D3 which is why they were able to hit the market so early. It is frustrating and I tell myself all the time that I really could have used a 1DX on this shoot or that shoot. 

Canon is unleashing a lot of new tech this year and it makes me glad to be a Canon shooter. The 1DX paired with 3-4 600EX-RT's is going to be an amazing setup for weddings and photojournalism.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 15, 2012)

MarkWebbPhoto said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Most of those who would order a 1D X are pros, and are busy earning a living. I'm retired and can't afford one. Unless there is a specific need for the features, or a person is able to afford it for a hobby, you can do very well with a 5D MK III series.
> ...



If I buy the 1DX, already having the 5D Mark III, would you sell your 1D Mark IV, or keep all 3? I'll be shooting a heck of a lot more sports, only in winter and spring though. Summer and fall probably no sports. Too bad Canon didn't already have a 1Ds Mark IV (22mp with dual digic 4's) that was newer than the 2007 tech of the Ds Mark III, or I'd have a 1Ds Mark IV, 1DX, and a 5D Mark III in my bag


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jun 15, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> MarkWebbPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



When my 1DX arrives I have a tough call to make, keep the 5D MK II or the 1D MK IV as a second body? I have definitely exceeded the rated 150k shutter durability but never had any problems with my 5D MK II. Ideally I would like two 1DX bodies but it will be a long time before I can afford that. The 1D MK IV works great but I don't care for the color or the crop sensor since I shoot with primes mostly. What would you keep as a second body between the two? 1DX will be the workhorse but when you have a bride coming down the isle and need to switch to a wide angle lens....


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 15, 2012)

MarkWebbPhoto said:


> When my 1DX arrives I have a tough call to make, keep the 5D MK II or the 1D MK IV as a second body? I have definitely exceeded the rated 150k shutter durability but never had any problems with my 5D MK II. Ideally I would like two 1DX bodies but it will be a long time before I can afford that. The 1D MK IV works great but I don't care for the color or the crop sensor since I shoot with primes mostly. What would you keep as a second body between the two? 1DX will be the workhorse but when you have a bride coming down the isle and need to switch to a wide angle lens....



As you will have three excellent cameras I hope that before you sell anything you will so some kind or "user" (rather than technical) review of all three in different real life situations. If I were in your shoes I would sell the 5D Mark II


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 15, 2012)

Are people so disatisfied with their existing kit that they would switch just because they cant wait? I can see with some pros that might be the case - or is it mostly because they want the latest and greatest?


----------



## Speed (Jun 15, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Are people so disatisfied with their existing kit that they would switch just because they cant wait? I can see with some pros that might be the case - or is it mostly because they want the latest and greatest?



I can't speak for anyone but myself but I shoot indoor sports 99% of the time & I find the 5DII & the 1DIV just don't cut it. I have to underexpose at 6,400 iso & f2.8 & still don't get a high enough shutter speed....not even mentioning the focus issues or the shots that I don't even attempt because I know that they'll be blurry.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 15, 2012)

Speed said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Are people so disatisfied with their existing kit that they would switch just because they cant wait? I can see with some pros that might be the case - or is it mostly because they want the latest and greatest?
> ...



Get a faster lens?

The 1D4 gives reasonable photos at iso12800. 

If the 5DII is not focussing then you must be shooting in near dark with low contrast


----------



## Speed (Jun 15, 2012)

I need a zoom & the 70 - 200 2.8 is pretty perfect.

I'm pretty disappointed in the 1D4 at 6400 so I wouldn't go any higher with it.

Black leotards in at EV5 is probably not a good mix.

My photography will pay for the 1DX so I figure I'll get one the second they're available. I ordered two in October last year & paid deposits in January so I reckon I've waited long enough and I have faith that Canon have the bugs sorted. My 5D is also over its rated shutter actuations so I've had my use from it.


----------

